# Carter Stabilizer



## Karson

I've seen them at the show but never used them. They really seem to push them


----------



## tooldad

We are ordering them for the school shop. Woodline is good to deal with. They are based out of Nashville. Supposedly by not rubbing the back of the blade on the side guides it reduces wear on the blade thus extending life. My kids twist them blades every which direction, then try to back out. That is where most of our breakage comes from is the kids backing out of curved cuts even though my partner and I stress not to do that. Thanks for the review.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Great to see an average saw can be given a boost of performance.


----------



## tpastore

Just bought one at the show in Boston this weekend. Looking forward to trying it on a "bowl from a board" project I am working on.


----------



## KevinHuber

I just bought one at the Kansas City show. Haven't got to try it out yet though.

Glad to hear that it works.


----------



## araldite

I just saw a Mini Max bandsaw video where they recommend it for blades under 1/4" on their machines. If it works good for them it probably works for other brands.


----------



## reible

Hi,

I have both sets of carter guides and they made a new machine out of my early 70's machine. Of course they cost a lot but I'm guessing less then a new band saw would have cost me. I like the performance and the quiet.

The only negative I have is that they the company doesn't answer emails. I was trying to figure out which set would fit and got no reply to my question, had a problem when I got them and no reply and again when again when I found my guard wouldn't work anymore (had to make my design and build my own) and then again when I tried to ask about this type of guide and if it would work on my machine. Why they offer the email option I don't know just expect to call them.

I had a friend who recommended them to me but I put off getting them for about 10 years… shouldn't have waited, he was right they are great.


----------



## odie

*UPDATE* ... This thing works great on a Rikon Deluxe 14" bandsaw too. I use it with a 1/8" blade from Olson and it cuts like a dream. It completely takes the stresses off of the side of the blade as with normal guides.


----------



## a1Jim

Good reveiw most interesting


----------



## GaryCN

The Magazine American Woodworker spotlites this guide in the June/July 2009 issue on page 19. Our pick of the latest tools.


----------

